# What is this?



## tastetickles

Does this use tubes only and works like a pfs?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

It is made to use one single loop that goes under the hook like a pfs or a stickshot with two tubes. I think the hand slap would be pretty bad.


----------



## tastetickles

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> It is made to use one single loop that goes under the hook like a pfs or a stickshot with two tubes. I think the hand slap would be pretty bad.


I see. Thanks


----------



## flipgun

GZK is selling some of those and they are no better or safer IMHO than a plain stick shot.


----------



## mattwalt

I would call it a stick shot.


----------



## Ukprelude

I imagine these would be used with a bucket pouch like dgui showed everyone some months ago?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Looks like an OUCH!!! To me


----------



## VAshooter

The Chinese certainly have open minds when it comes to slingshot design. I wonder if the concept is old and where it originated?


----------



## mattwalt

UKprelude mentions DGUI - I remember seeing a post as well...

Dankung also have a similar one called the Chameleon (frameless slingshot)


----------



## flipgun

Even though my dislike of stick shots is obvious, I can't help but think on them. I think I may have come up with an idea to make them work. Time to do a lil' building and testing.


----------



## SlingNerd

flipgun said:


> Even though my dislike of stick shots is obvious, I can't help but think on them. I think I may have come up with an idea to make them work. Time to do a lil' building and testing.


DO IT.


----------



## VAshooter

I'm very curious as to how workable it is.


----------



## Steve32

tastetickles said:


> Does this use tubes only and works like a pfs?


Iy is a Chinese sick shooter, available through Dankung. Looks good for tubes.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

flipgun said:


> GZK is selling some of those and they are no better or safer IMHO than a plain stick shot.


But They look cool.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32

VAshooter said:


> The Chinese certainly have open minds when it comes to slingshot design. I wonder if the concept is old and where it originated?


Filipino gangs have used them for years. Pana. They shoot wicked homemade darts.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyslingshot

found it.

http://www.dankung.com/blogs/new-best-hunting-slingshot_2328

it looks decent



mattwalt said:


> UKprelude mentions DGUI - I remember seeing a post as well...
> 
> Dankung also have a similar one called the Chameleon (frameless slingshot)


----------



## mattwalt

Steve32 said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese certainly have open minds when it comes to slingshot design. I wonder if the concept is old and where it originated?
> 
> 
> 
> Filipino gangs have used them for years. Pana. They shoot wicked homemade darts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It looks like a toy glider launcher - so that makes sense.


----------



## Secret Squirrel

Looks like a shoe.


----------



## Heifereye

It has been a few years since this was posted. Has anyone since tried it out? It's marketed as "Shanghai" or "Haipai" style shooting. I got one on a whim and have not have any success yet.


----------



## Lopeti

Heifereye said:


> It has been a few years since this was posted. Has anyone since tried it out? It's marketed as "Shanghai" or "Haipai" style shooting. I got one on a whim and have not have any success yet.


Bula from Fiji.
Since appr. 2years I'm shooting this slingshot. ...needs a lot of practice!!
But: once you knew (learning by doing) this little slingshot makes a lot of fun.
I use a 3mm solid rubber with 47 cm length. Can hit a target with 12 mm marbles at 20 meters without any problems. Flat band not to recommend as it slips of easy and is swinging like any other band in the wind.
Lopeti


----------



## Heifereye

Lopeti said:


> Bula from Fiji.
> Since appr. 2years I'm shooting this slingshot. ...needs a lot of practice!!
> But: once you knew (learning by doing) this little slingshot makes a lot of fun.
> I use a 3mm solid rubber with 47 cm length. Can hit a target with 12 mm marbles at 20 meters without any problems. Flat band not to recommend as it slips of easy and is swinging like any other band in the wind.
> Lopeti


I am using 2.5mm solid latex and 10mm clay ammo. I am getting a lot of return slap on my forearm. The 2.5mm latex was suppose to match with 8mm steel ammo. But since I am still getting frame hits with clay, I am reluctant to use steel. Are you using the haipai pouches also?


----------



## Lopeti

Heifereye said:


> I am using 2.5mm solid latex and 10mm clay ammo. I am getting a lot of return slap on my forearm. The 2.5mm latex was suppose to match with 8mm steel ammo. But since I am still getting frame hits with clay, I am reluctant to use steel. Are you using the haipai pouches also?





Heifereye said:


> I am using 2.5mm solid latex and 10mm clay ammo. I am getting a lot of return slap on my forearm. The 2.5mm latex was suppose to match with 8mm steel ammo. But since I am still getting frame hits with clay, I am reluctant to use steel. Are you using the haipai pouches also?


Bula or hello in Fiji
Had the same problems with fork, hand and fingerhits. Nearly give up and throw the thing away.
By change I discovered, when you're holding the slingshots and point with the thump towards the target, you don't have to flip forward and twist the pouch like you do with a pfs. This method works also very good with them..no twisting and flipping. The release is much like you do it with or ttf.
Therefore I can use my favourite pouch (12 mm ammo) for all three of them.
Try out what's the best size of rubber and which length you feel confident.
See pics how I hold it.
Lopeti


----------



## Lopeti

Pics where


----------



## treefork

Lopeti said:


> Pics where


In the second pic are you aiming at the guy on the bike ?


----------



## Heifereye

treefork said:


> In the second pic are you aiming at the guy on the bike ?


I think he's not only aiming for the guy on the bike but his left nostril. Aim small, miss small


----------



## Lopeti

😄bula looks like I do...but don't worry: there was no ammo in the pouch and I never ever did shoot at anything which is alive ...
Anyhow: you looked very close to the picture ...can you also see how I hold and how I shoot it?
Lopeti


Heifereye said:


> I think he's not only aiming for the guy on the bike but his left nostril. Aim small, miss small


You ara really funny..


Heifereye said:


> I think he's not only aiming for the guy on the bike but his left nostril. Aim small, miss small


Bula.... Ha.. ha ..ha ...did you knew your a very very funny??
Lopeti


----------

